# Trade Shows regarding heat transfer printing



## hanse (Aug 7, 2008)

I need your help.

I work for a small 'heat transfer film' manufacturing company in Korea.

As a person in marketing dept., I'm planning to attend kinds of International Trade Show about Printing on garment, in 2009.

Can you recommend some shows? which is our company can be possible to sell heat transfer films.

I found two show, ISS and The Printwear Show. Are they most popular shows in this field? and are there many other country exhibitors in? 

Please help me out!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hanse said:


> I need your help.
> 
> I work for a small 'heat transfer film' manufacturing company in Korea.
> 
> ...


For sure you want to attend the ISS show in January in Long Beach california. It is the beginning of the shows for the year and by far the biggest. If you need any more info feel free to contact any of us who have attended the shows in the past. Lou


----------



## hanse (Aug 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> For sure you want to attend the ISS show in January in Long Beach california. It is the beginning of the shows for the year and by far the biggest. If you need any more info feel free to contact any of us who have attended the shows in the past. Lou


Thanks Lou!!! 
I have more questions,
Were there many Asian companies?
How many countries attended in the ISS show?
MK


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

hanse said:


> Thanks Lou!!!
> I have more questions,
> Were there many Asian companies?
> How many countries attended in the ISS show?
> MK


I think the best show with international representation would be FESPA or SGIA if you are looking for something in the US.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hanse said:


> Thanks Lou!!!
> I have more questions,
> Were there many Asian companies?
> How many countries attended in the ISS show?
> MK


Josh may be right as I have never attended those shows and I know he has. As I am not part of who goes or sets up I can't answer that type of questions. It is best to contact the representatives of those show directly.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

hanse said:


> Thanks Lou!!!
> I have more questions,
> Were there many Asian companies?
> How many countries attended in the ISS show?
> MK


I recently attended Print Wear in Charlotte NC and there were some Asian companies there. Most were involved in the embroidery section of the show. PrintWear is divided into 3 markets; Screen printing/Embroidery, digital printing (wide format inkjet for signs and baners) as well as Awards and trophey industry.


----------



## hanse (Aug 7, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I think the best show with international representation would be FESPA or SGIA if you are looking for something in the US.


Yes, both fespa & sgia are very famous & 'international', but they include too many fields. I think every show specialize in 'Printing on apparel' is in the USA, and they are considered a domestic event.


----------



## hanse (Aug 7, 2008)

Colorfast said:


> I recently attended Print Wear in Charlotte NC and there were some Asian companies there. Most were involved in the embroidery section of the show. PrintWear is divided into 3 markets; Screen printing/Embroidery, digital printing (wide format inkjet for signs and baners) as well as Awards and trophey industry.


Thanks for the information.
If we attend the show, we could be prominent anyhow .


----------

